# Engine for Tyco Roughrider Gremlin



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Do any of you know of an easily obtainable diecast or model ora any other source where I can possibly find an engine that I can use in a Tycopro Gremlin Roughriders Modified slot car.

I recently won one on ebay that is missing the engine and front bumper.










Thanks,
Mike U


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

If you can find any Muscle Machines super chevy show cars, they have nice detailed motors that are screwed together in sections through the chassis. Easy to remove and pry apart. I found a few on clearance at K-Mart recently. You can probably use the heads, valve covers, exhaust pipes, and drive belts with a little cutting and glueing. Good luck!
Joe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion Joe. I will see how they look. I bought a Kid Connection variety pack today that has a street rod that looks like the engine may work. I will probably try that tomorrow.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to help Mike! Just remember, you want the Super Chevy Show editions. These are really nice peices of 1/64 scale modeling. Nothing like the other cartoon-ish Muscle Machines you usually see. I have 3 of them I'm trying to figure out how to set up for a T-jet chassis, then Im going to send off the metal prototypes to be cast in resin. Very cool drag cars a red '33 Willys, a black and copper '37 Chevy, and a yellow '52 Chevy. Wings, wheelie bars, super low stance, the works! I only have the oldies, but there are also 3 late model cars in this series, for a total of 6 different cars. I got the last 3 they had at the K-Mart by work, but Im stopping by the one close to home tonight, so if I find them, I'll grab one for you....I'll let you know if I find any!
Joe


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Mike,
Here is a pic of the '37 with the front end removed.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

JPRcustoms said:


> Mike,
> Here is a pic of the '37 with the front end removed.


It looks like it could work. Thanks for the pic. I never saw one with the hood off.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I took an engine from a Kid Connection coupe. It has the headers. I had to chop off the coupe
radiator. Now I have to cover the fron and make a bumper. What is really
great about the way this is working out is I can make an
engine/radiator/bumper assembly amd attach it to the chassis and not
disturb the otherwise excellent condition body. Then if I ever find a
beater with a good engine and bumper or just happen to find original parts I
can make the car original. Here is a picture of where I am so far.


----------

